# Megs endurance tyre gel any good?



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

I just picked some of this up on a good buy and was wondering if its good or not? Does it cause browning of any sort? Does it sling? Any feed back would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

will sling if not buffed off lightly with a cloth, other than not too bad


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's a very popular choice on here mate. I've never had any problems with it slinging, a little goes a long way so just don't over apply.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It leaves a very nice glossy finish but I do find it slings, even after thorough preparation and wipe down after application. That's on a white car and black.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Very good stuff and a little goes a very long way. Ive never had problem with sling either and I dont even buff off after applying.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Popular choice gives very glossy look, average longevity i have found. Not noticed sling issues myself, then again our motors are black and brg.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Used to have problems with it slinging but then soon realised it was because i was just using too much product. Key is to use a very small amount as a little really does go a long way. Looks just as good and a bottle will last you a long time.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i always spray and wipe over with a little bit of 3m tyre restorer and while still wet apply endurance , makes spreading it so much easier and you use less product , i use this a lot but prefer the mat/satin look over glossy so go for pneu myself


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

just make sure the tyres are as clean as you can get them before apllying to make it last/look it's best.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Sling can also be down to different types of tyres. I've tried about 7 or 8 different tyre dressings on my Continentals and every one of them slings except one (Swissvax Pneu). My preparation is the same for all of them, I apply it thinly and spread it as far as I can and ALWAYS wipe down the tyre a period after application. 

Use the same process on my husband's car, with the same products, but different tyres - some of them sling and some of them don't. I can use Endurance on his tryes without a problem, but will always get sling on mine - which I can't stand. So I'd rather stick with SV Pneu and apply more regularly and have zero sling :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Personal favourite . If allowed to dry for an hour then it wont sling or wipe down lightly.


----------



## DaveyB (Oct 16, 2011)

If it slings you are not doing it right; I learnt the hard way too by applying it with a brush. 

Wipe on thinly and evenly to spotlessly clean dry tyres with a kitchen dish sponge/applicator pad and leave for 30 mins/1 hr before driving. 

Follow the above and it's happy days.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

x2 for all the above. My favourite tyre gel by far, have often went to others but always end up returning to megs endurance gel. 

As said above. Ensure you apply to a clean and dry surface. Apply product sparingly and allow some time to dry and you wont have any problems


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I think this stuff is utterly.................................amazing. 

It'll last 2-3 weeks even wash resistant. Easy to apply - I use a kitchen sponge. It seems to last forever unlike the aerosole cans that do probably 2 dressings at best and best of all - it smells fantastic! 

Careful with the bottle though, make sure it's stored upright as mine leaks like hell when I lay it on its side.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Always used it & never had any sling. Put a 2p sized blob on your applicator & that does half a wheel. If you get sling back then you are putting too much on IMO.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks guys for all the input. I just used it on my girlfriends car and it looks very nice. It doesn't seem as it'll sling because it looks dried. Definitely one of the shiniest tire dressings ive used.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

- Use a good degreaser and scrub the tyre walls clean. It's amazing just how much dirt and grime this will remove!

- Apply a 2-3cm blob of dressing to a kitchen sponge and work into the tyre wall

- Using a show polishing brush, work the residue into the tyre wall and outer tread pattern

- Lightly rub over with an old MF for a satin look

- Wait 1 hour and reapply for a glossier, wet look


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I just clean the wheels and tyres with alloy wheel cleaner giving the tyres a scrub with the brush. They're dry by the time I've finished washing the car. I then stick a healthy dollop of gel on the kitchen sponge and rub it around the tyre wall and give it a good working in and then leave it. 

It looks black and shiney for a few weeks that way. I dont bother buffing it off nor do I bother going back after an hour to apply more. 
The thing I will say is that I usually go indoors and have a shower and some lunch after I've cleaned my car so that gives the stuff a good drying time which is why I dont get sling I should imagine.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

it does sling as others have noted but again a little goes a long way. i bought mine as where i had it from had an offer where it came with a free megs tyre applicator first time i used it i over did it as it was everywhere but then the next two times i used it i found i didnt even need to put any on the applicator as what was still on it from last time was enough. a little drizzle on an applicator is more than enough


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

great product,as said though you dont need much product,my bottle has lasted me at least 2 years!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DesertDog said:


> - Use a good degreaser and scrub the tyre walls clean. It's amazing just how much dirt and grime this will remove!
> 
> - Apply a 2-3cm blob of dressing to a kitchen sponge and work into the tyre wall
> 
> ...


+1 this. Always degrease before applying any tyre shine, it'll look better and last longer! :thumb:

I still prefer SV pneu, but I use endurance on other people's cars that I detail.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> +1 this. Always degrease before applying any tyre shine, it'll look better and last longer! :thumb:
> 
> I still prefer SV pneu, but I use endurance on other people's cars that I detail.


So you think that a cleaner that is used for maintenance washes on the tires isn't strong enough before applying endurance?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Babalu826 said:


> So you think that a cleaner that is used for maintenance washes on the tires isn't strong enough before applying endurance?


As you'll always hear, it's all in the prep. A good scrub with a degreaser (I've found APC is ok, but not as good) and scrubbing brush gets rid of all the old product and browning, and just leaves a nice clean rubber surface. I've never found a shampoo that makes any real difference on tyres.

Try it out and see if you get better results! :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I've no idea if you UK guys can get hold of this product - this is an organic solvent (smells like freshly squeezed orange juice) which I use.

Once a month I remove my wheels, spray on the solvent, let it dwell for 15 mins and then scrub the tyre walls hard using a Mother's tyre brush. I then power wash the rubber, allow to dry naturally before prepping the alloys themselves.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Sugar soap solution also works very well and is cost effective.
Designed to cut through grease so tyres are no problem.

Kev


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

good product.just dont apply to thick,and make sure you allow it to dry properly before you drive off.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

IMHO, those that are saying it "slings" are using waay too much. I dress mine at least 2-3 times a week, but then the car does get cleaned in some form everyday. I prefer my tyres to have the wet look, but with me, that only lasts about a day.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it because it last for ages and give a nice uniform shine.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

neilos said:


> IMHO, those that are saying it "slings" are using waay too much. I dress mine at least 2-3 times a week, but then the car does get cleaned in some form everyday. I prefer my tyres to have the wet look, but with me, that only lasts about a day.


I can assure you that I use minimal amounts, the wheels scrupulously cleaned before applying anything, the tyres are wiped down after half an hour of applying it AND I've sometimes not driven the car for two days after applying it AND it still slings. Tyre dressings do work differently on different tyres and I've used plenty of different tyres dressings so I do know how to apply them properly.


----------



## mrlesa110 (Jun 25, 2011)

i prefer smart gel.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Its good, but I fins I need to use quite alot of it to get s decent shine. It works out quite expensive at about £8 a bottle.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I hate the stuff but the trigger spray version is alot better and worthy of being in my collection


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

before i visited the land of DW, i used to use aerosol tyre shines, ive now been led on the path of rightousness and discovered that gels are better

endurance is definitely one of the best around, user error maybe? everyone has their own methods, but this is a product that cant be knocked

like most products, lay it on thinly and build up the layers


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Tazz said:


> before i visited the land of DW, i used to use aerosol tyre shines, ive now been led on the path of rightousness and discovered that gels are better
> 
> endurance is definitely one of the best around, user error maybe? everyone has their own methods, but this is a product that cant be knocked
> 
> like most products, lay it on thinly and build up the layers


I remember using those foam sprays  ...Ive recently been using optimum tire shine and it doesnt give a really shiney look but more of a new tire look. It can look shiney when layered but i went to endurance due to being more durable.


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

I love megs endurance gel. I have only used 2 other tire dressings, and i don't see myself ever switching.

i lay on a medium coat and never buff off. it does dry, because i do windows after tire dressing. but i have never seen it sling. its very glossy for ~4 days, and stays mantle black for a good 2 weeks. rain will get rid of all gloss. the gloss looks make the car look, "just detailed"

only way i will switch is if a customer wants mantle or if someone comes out that will last longer. I have two bottles of this stuff, and one bottle seems to last forever


----------



## Phoenix69 (Oct 3, 2011)

Having used both endurance and Chemical Guys New Look Tyre Trim gel - i prefer the chemical guys stuff. I always used to get sling with endurance, the latter is much better in my experience. I also find that letting it dry on overnight helps...


----------



## rebel.ranter (Sep 25, 2011)

DesertDog said:


> Once a month I remove my wheels, spray on the solvent, let it dwell for 15 mins and then scrub the tyre walls hard using a Mother's tyre brush. I then power wash the rubber, allow to dry naturally before prepping the alloys themselves.


I would advise against power washing he rubber, pointing a power washer directly at the tyre wall can lead to a reduction in tyre wall strength.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

rebel.ranter said:


> I would advise against power washing he rubber, pointing a power washer directly at the tyre wall can lead to a reduction in tyre wall strength.


Ive heard this but can anyone else confirm this? I currently use an open ended hose to clean my tyres + wheels so its not a problem for me.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Johnr32 said:


> Ive heard this but can anyone else confirm this? I currently use an open ended hose to clean my tyres + wheels so its not a problem for me.


If you're using the attachment that fires a narrow beam of water maybe, but I can't see why anyone would do that to a car/tyres.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> I've no idea if you UK guys can get hold of this product - this is an organic solvent (smells like freshly squeezed orange juice) which I use.
> 
> Once a month I remove my wheels, spray on the solvent, let it dwell for 15 mins and then scrub the tyre walls hard using a Mother's tyre brush. *I then power wash the rubber*, allow to dry naturally before prepping the alloys themselves.


:doublesho


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

It does work ok and last quite well but no matter how much you apply / buff it after its been on the tyres for a while you get fling with it.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

i actually rate it alot, we use it on our valets, but as others have said buff it off or it will fling everywhere :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Johnr32 said:


> Ive heard this but can anyone else confirm this? I currently use an open ended hose to clean my tyres + wheels so its not a problem for me.


Obv if you have a really high pressure washer you could rip the rubber but if you used something like that you would rip the paint off the car. A normal karcher type shouldnt harm the rubber just dont go real close up.

What do you think has more force, going over a pot hole at 50mph or a karcher pressure washer. :thumb:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

theshrew said:


> Obv if you have a really high pressure washer you could rip the rubber but if you used something like that you would rip the paint off the car. A normal karcher type shouldnt harm the rubber just dont go real close up.
> 
> What do you think has more force, going over a pot hole at 50mph or a karcher pressure washer. :thumb:


thought so..was using a normal nilfisk pw but people kept telling me it will damage your tyres if you spray them directly...i mean its no high pressured industrial pressure washer.


----------

